# Choosing a Color Scheme For Your Room



## Micheal11 (Aug 11, 2012)

One of the most important elements to think of while remodeling or even building a brand new house is the color of your room. Your room personifies you and tells a story about your likes and tastes. At the same time, it has a direct impact on your state of mind. A color that appeals to you is sure to pep you up every time you enter the room or have a calming influence, depending on what you would like to feel when you are in your room.
While deciding on a color scheme for your room, you can use several different techniques. If you want your room to impact your state of mind in a positive way, think of all those places that make you feel happy and cheerful. Visit these places and make a note of their main color schemes. At each location, try and analyze the emotion you feel when you enter the place. Are you excited, overjoyed, satisfied or relaxed?
Now focus on which of these emotions you would like to feel in your room. If you would like your room to have a soothing effect on you for example, check which of your favorite locations makes you feel relaxed. Use the dominant color scheme of that place as the main focal point of the color scheme for your room.
You can select this focal and paint your room in two or three shades of this same color. For instance, if you have settled on blue as your focal, you can paint your room in a medium blue and use powder blue and perhaps a midnight blue as accents. This color scheme does not always work out though. Very often the over-use of one single color may overwhelm you and at some point you may start detesting it altogether.
You can also choose it by picking a particular color and then choosing another that lies on either side of the focal in the color wheel. In this method of selection, you can paint your focal as the main one and use another from either side of the color wheel for the accents.
If you are open to a slightly bolder scheme you could try choosing the accent colors that lie directly opposite the focal in the color wheel. However, to tone down the contrast, you can add in white or a neutral color in between.
Try to see if you can carry on the same color scheme throughout the house instead of suing too many colors.


Thanks


----------

